# Sentra USB and Bluetooth problem



## axeshr3dder (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All. Long time reader, first time poster. 

Car: 2010 Nissan Sentra SL
iPhone 4 running iOS 4.1

I recently got both of these items listed. My car has the USB iPod support and also has the handsfree Bluetooth functionality. It all works fairly flawlessly except for one thing and I'm assuming I can't be the only person.

The one thing that doesnt work is receiving calls via Bluetooth while I'm listening to the iPhone through the USB port. I can voice dial and make calls perfectly fine but when I'm listening to music via the iPhone and a call comes in the radio cuts out like it should but it doesnt seem to actually pause the music playing from the iPhone and it doesn't automatically redirect the call through the stereo. The music AND ringtone start playing out of the external speaker on the phone and the car screen shows Communication Problem. Check Device error message. I can answer the phone with the steering wheel button but the Bluetooth basically craps out. From the the iPhone I can change the source while in a call to my car but I want to be able to answer without hands . Also, after this happens I can no longer play music via the USB port until I unplug and plugin the phone. Bluetooth call receiving works if I'm NOT playing music via USB. Each individual function (BT and USB playback) work independently, they just don't seem to play nicely together. Clearly this should all work .

I've tried re-pairing, rebooting, etc. I'm going to call Apple and Nissan but I have a feeling they are going to play the blame game.

Any advice or common stories are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

